# Outside water faucet



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm trying to replace the washer on an outside faucet. I can get the wheel handle off and the next nut off, but can't get the 2nd nut off to pull out the stem. I've tried soaking it with WD-40 and Liquid Wrench for a few days. It still won't budge. I'm holding onto the main part of the faucet with another wrench so I don't break a pipe, but it's so close to the brick that I'm having a hard time getting leverage on both wrenches.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi this will sound strange..instead of trying to undo the nut give it a slight turn clockwise as though you are tightening it.
This sometimes will free up the gunk [not a technical term] in the nut.

Also try using an open ended spanner that fits the nut exactly.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Any way you could get a picture of the outside. I am a bit confused as to what you are describing.

are you unable to soldier? or is the pipe inside not accessible?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You try turning it the other way?


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I will definately try turning it the other way a tad!!! and I'll let you know. 

wacor,I'm still trying to send a picture of it.

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

shasta2 said:


> I will definately try turning it the other way a tad!!! and I'll let you know.
> 
> wacor,I'm still trying to send a picture of it.
> 
> Thanks guys !!!


the easiest way for me to post a pic is using photobucket

i never had luck sending as an attachment


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just upload image to this site http://xs.to/ and then post the link here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hewee said:


> Just upload image to this site http://xs.to/ and then post the link here.


*hewee*, why go to all that trouble, he can attach the post directly here. 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Bigger image and size can be at other image hosting site the what you attach here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hewee said:


> Bigger image and size can be at other image hosting site the what you attach here.


There really is no reason to need more than 300kb JPG or GIF file for any graphic that you'll want to display here, so I fail to see the point.


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm sorry I haven't replied yet. I have been very busy with my friend who's sister died suddenly. Will post again soon with pics...
Shasta2


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> There really is no reason to need more than 300kb JPG or GIF file for any graphic that you'll want to display here, so I fail to see the point.


Some people don't know how to edit images or get the size down and have dig. cameras so it they take the picture and it is too big to upload here and they don't how to get the size down then they can just upload it to a host site without having to edit anything.


----------

